# Fiscal Number in UK



## MassiveHeadache

Hi, does anyone know if I can obtain the Portuguese fiscal number while in UK? Would Portuguese Embassy do this? 
Many thanks!


----------



## MrBife

Its not something that the Embassy would be able to do as it relates to the Tax Department and is nothing to do with consulate/visa requirements.

There are a lot of Bureau services around the country that will do this for you for a fee - your lawyer could also do it for you, your real estate agent may offer to do it for you. Or next time you arrive you could do it yourself in a couple of hours. 

If you let us know which area you are going to be living in then someone will probably be able to suggest a local bureau service


----------



## MassiveHeadache

We're looking to buy in Setubal, Sao Sebastiao. My partner is currently in Portugal, he's Portuguese and he has a fiscal number but we were told that I have to apply for it in person in Portugal. I was hoping I could apply for it in UK or he could do it for me there. 
Do you know if that's possible?


----------



## travelling-man

I think you'll find you can get one but it'll only be a temporary number that you'd then need to change to a permanent one after you get here & changing it is (I'm told) a royal PITA.

Getting a fiscal number issued once here only takes something like 15 minutes & as your partner already has one, I'm surprised you need your own one before arrival.

Oh & they usually need to see your passport before they'll issue it which I guess is why your partner can't do it for you.


----------



## MassiveHeadache

My partner has my passport with him as we were told originally that the solicitor will arrange the fiscal number for me. Now when my partner got to meet him personally he said that I have to be present as well. So it's all really annoying. 
We both need fiscal numbers as we are taking a mortgage and we need the fiscal numbers for opening a bank account.


----------



## JohnBoy

You certainly do not need to be present in person and I have helped others in your situation to obtain their NIF.

TM is quite right that it will only be a temporary one but unlike his experience, I have never found it to be a problem to have it converted to permanent. I know that TM agrees with me on this point and that is that the process that you go through with any department will vary from area to area and sometimes between different people in the same office. That's the Portuguese way I'm afraid but your partner should be used to that!

The people that I helped were all opening their bank account and obtaining a temporary NIF was part of the process. One of those couples helped were in China and the other in the US. So you should not have a problem. The whole process was conducted via email and good old fashioned postal service using photocopy documents. 

If your partner needs any further help I can let you have my email and telephone contact details in Portugal. I would have to do this via PM and you will have to make five posts on this forum before you can use the PM system though.

Best of luck with your move.


----------



## Strontium

Hi,

I got mine by making an appointment at the Millennium BCP* office (not a bank) Ormond House, 63 Queen Victoria St, London EC4N 4UA tel 020 7489 4800 and taking the paperwork they requested. Sat in a posh office and got a cup of the BEST coffee in London and did the paperwork, no PT address needed but they did want to know at which branch in PT I wanted the account opened.

*Other PT bank offices also exist/


----------



## JohnBoy

Strontium said:


> Hi,
> 
> I got mine by making an appointment at the Millennium BCP* office (not a bank) Ormond House, 63 Queen Victoria St, London EC4N 4UA tel 020 7489 4800 and taking the paperwork they requested. Sat in a posh office and got a cup of the BEST coffee in London and did the paperwork, no PT address needed but they did want to know at which branch in PT I wanted the account opened.
> 
> *Other PT bank offices also exist/


Quite right Strontium. I had forgotten about that London office. Millennium also offers the same service at its branches in France and Switzerland. Not sure what the coffee is like though. 

It's such a shame that it does not work the other way. I have a friend in Portugal who wanted to open an account with an English bank in the UK. They wanted utility bills and proof of residence amongst other things. Not sure if her shoe size wasn't in there somewhere too. Only joking. Not a joke though was the brick wall that we came up against with every bank we went to. Most quoting European or global money laundering regs as the reason for all the checks. How come that is only necessary in the UK and not here?!


----------



## siobhanwf

*Face of exhaustion*

They have been working non stop for several days


----------



## toddperco

Helpful thread!


----------



## MassiveHeadache

Strontium said:


> Hi,
> 
> I got mine by making an appointment at the Millennium BCP* office (not a bank) Ormond House, 63 Queen Victoria St, London EC4N 4UA tel 020 7489 4800 and taking the paperwork they requested. Sat in a posh office and got a cup of the BEST coffee in London and did the paperwork, no PT address needed but they did want to know at which branch in PT I wanted the account opened.
> 
> *Other PT bank offices also exist/


So does Millenium BCP sort the fiscal number for me or is this just for sorting out the bank account? My partner has an account with them and fiscal number.


----------



## Strontium

MassiveHeadache said:


> So does Millenium BCP sort the fiscal number for me or is this just for sorting out the bank account? My partner has an account with them and fiscal number.


So, MassiveHeadache, do I look like the Millenium BCP information desk? 

I have supplied you with their contact details so you can ask them for whatever information you think fits your circumstances as I am not going to do so on your behalf.


----------



## JohnBoy

MassiveHeadache said:


> So does Millenium BCP sort the fiscal number for me or is this just for sorting out the bank account? My partner has an account with them and fiscal number.


If you go into a branch in Portugal then certainly they will but I'm not sure if the London office have that facility. As Strontium suggested you should give them a call. The man that I have dealt with in the past there is very friendly and helpful. 

Don't forget that Millennium Bank charges for operating your account whereas their subsidiary, Activo, has very few charges. The only one that I have come across so far was to transfer money from Portugal to the UK. Activo is primarily an Internet operated account but they do have a few branches in major centres across Portugal. If you do not have one near you then you can open an account with Activo in any Millennium branch.


----------

